# Any issues that could arrise when installing a bigger alt?



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

As long as it fits and regulates voltage properly I see no reason it wouldn't work.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Interesting project. Since the alternator is controlled by the ECM in the Cruze to vary its output, how are they communicating between the alternator and the ECM?


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Interesting project. Since the alternator is controlled by the ECM in the Cruze to vary its output, how are they communicating between the alternator and the ECM?


From what Mr.Engineer said, the computer controls the wheel that spins the alternator. So its not actually the the alternator thats variating itself its the fly wheel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

loganste123 said:


> From what Mr.Engineer said, the computer controls the wheel that spins the alternator. So its not actually the the alternator thats variating itself its the fly wheel.


Um.... no. The flywheel is on the other side of the engine output, where the trans hooks up. The crank pully on the front is how the alternator is turned via the serpentine belt. 

What you are describing though would be normal operation of an alternator, as more RPM cause faster turning. However that's only even true to a certain degree, as once max output is reached the voltage is regulated to a safe level say 14.7V level. 

Unlike most cars the cruze as a variable output alternator, which can range from 12.5V-15V in normal operation. its my understanding this is controlled via a sensor in the battery cable & the cars computer system.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

View attachment 119433
there is a battery charge sensor 

Not that difficult of a circuit !

OP would be increasing amperage for a higher amperage requirement . 
Should be doable .


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

> OP would be increasing amperage for a higher amperage requirement .
> Should be doable .


Can't wait to see how those Chinese battery cables handle that increased amperage. Hopefully the OP is doing a Big Three upgrade too.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The ECM controls the Field circuit.
The more current sent through the field, the more current is generated.
Voltage is regulated, amperage changes and goes as high as the alternator can produce.
The battery can only accept a maximum charge amperage based on its needs, so any additional output is used for the various electrical needs of the vehicle.....such as, in this case, audio equipment.

So, in the hopes of simplifying, think of voltage as engine horsepower....this example, 12v.....forget the slightly variable part, or, if you just can't leave it alone, then think of the field circuit as the throttle.

Amperage is torque......the push if you will......OK, hold that mindset.

Example vehicle...Cruze.....with a thousand pound trailer attached (the audio equipment, or load)
The car, with the load, requires a throttle position of, for example, 30% to maintain 60mph...This represents the additional electrical needs.
The same car, no trailer, only requires a throttle position of 10% to maintain 60mph. This represents the car with its normal electrical needs.

If I can increase torque output at the RPM required to maintain 60 mph, I can decrease throttle position to 10% when the trailer is attached.
This can be accomplished by increasing displacement through the use of a higher output turbo......more 'push'...additional displacement by pressurizing incoming air.

In the alternators case, we have substituted a unit with many more feet of field windings, allowing it to make much more amperage 'push' at the same rpm if the ECM sees the need.
So, a stock alternator, with full voltage fed to the field can make 100amps for example.....the most the field and stator windings are capable of producing.

The modified alternator, with, say, double the field and stator windings, can make 200amps when full voltage is fed to the field circuit.
Same alternator rpm, but the push (torque capability) has doubled.....at the same time the horsepower (voltage) remains unchanged and controlled by the regulation circuitry.

The audio equipment has rather large electrical needs and corresponding wiring from the alternator and battery and dedicated ground circuits would be required to utilize the newfound power as mentioned.

I'll stop now....I may be creating confusion.....hopefully not.

Sometimes turning thoughts into words gets.....muddy.

Rob


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Robby said:


> The ECM controls the Field circuit.
> The more current sent through the field, the more current is generated.
> Voltage is regulated, amperage changes and goes as high as the alternator can produce.
> The battery can only accept a maximum charge amperage based on its needs, so any additional output is used for the various electrical needs of the vehicle.....such as, in this case, audio equipment.
> ...


You lost me with this. Are you saying that the car its self will not be able to turn the new alternator at 275 amps? When this will be done, I will have a upgraded battery and a 0g wire from the alt to the battery so forget those elements. 

In all, are you guys saying that this new alternator will kill the car?


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Um.... no. The flywheel is on the other side of the engine output, where the trans hooks up. The crank pully on the front is how the alternator is turned via the serpentine belt.
> 
> What you are describing though would be normal operation of an alternator, as more RPM cause faster turning. However that's only even true to a certain degree, as once max output is reached the voltage is regulated to a safe level say 14.7V level.
> 
> Unlike most cars the cruze as a variable output alternator, which can range from 12.5V-15V in normal operation. its my understanding this is controlled via a sensor in the battery cable & the cars computer system.


The crank pully is what I was referring to as the fly wheel I had no other idea what to call it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you planning on adding a Bank of batteries for powering a bank of amps and subs ?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

loganste123 said:


> Hello everybody, so I have been working with a leading alternator company to design a high output alternator for us cruze guys. Besides that, heres my question, any possible errors that could come with installing a 275 amp alternator? Thanks!​


A "leading alternator company" would not be working with someone who was asking for this information on an internet forum.

No way would I touch this with the proverbial 2-metre Pole!


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

brian v said:


> Are you planning on adding a Bank of batteries for powering a bank of amps and subs ?


Yes 2 xs d3400s


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I still say it's an interesting experiment. I hope the OP will keep us updated when it gets installed. Still not sure how the Cruze computers will react. I'm giving it a 50/50 chance.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I think he's saying... it will make your engine work harder to produce your increased amperage. I'm not at all sure he's saying it can't be done or shouldn't.

But then... well I would guess there's a somewhat limited market for this, so I too am surprised that some alternator manufacturer is willing to work with you to develop this. But then, maybe I'm underestimating the demand for a alternator that has more then double the output of the stock one.




loganste123 said:


> You lost me with this. Are you saying that the car its self will not be able to turn the new alternator at 275 amps? When this will be done, I will have a upgraded battery and a 0g wire from the alt to the battery so forget those elements.
> 
> In all, are you guys saying that this new alternator will kill the car?


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

iggy said:


> I think he's saying... it will make your engine work harder to produce your increased amperage. I'm not at all sure he's saying it can't be done or shouldn't.
> 
> But then... well I would guess there's a somewhat limited market for this, so I too am surprised that some alternator manufacturer is willing to work with you to develop this. But then, maybe I'm underestimating the demand for a alternator that has more then double the output of the stock one.



When I talked to him he said that hes had a list of people ask if he could develop one so that helped move this project along. I know it would mainly be for audio purposes though. Also Mike Stinger (stingeralternators) got back with me today and said that the cruze stock alternator does up to 180-200a. I was shocked about this also so im looking more into that claim.


----------

